

Microsoft's first ad in it's family holiday series - latch
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/microsoft/new-microsoft-holiday-ad-campaign-we-are-family/10993

======
rbanffy
I wonder what demographic they are trying to hit. The dysfunctional family,
perhaps?

